# Any creative ideas for filling old air-conditioner hole?



## Watermellon_Jones (Nov 19, 2010)

Hi, My partner and I are renovating a 1970's home and aren't sure what to do about the hole in the wall that will be left when we remove the old air conditioner. 

We will be sealing the interior wall to make room for overhead kitchen cupboards but don't want to do the standard thing of re-bricking the hole outside as our bricks will be hard to match perfectly.

I've tried to look online for ideas of what we can do with this outside wall cavity but haven't been able to find anything. So far we're thinking of maybe cementing a few glass bricks in there to fill the void but any and all ideas are very, very welcome.

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## woodchuck (Nov 19, 2010)

A small fake door, wooden louvers, something that would match the shutters or trim on the house.


----------



## Tangelo (Nov 19, 2010)

Watermellon_Jones said:


> Hi, My partner and I are renovating a 1970's home and aren't sure what to do about the hole in the wall that will be left when we remove the old air conditioner.
> 
> We will be sealing the interior wall to make room for overhead kitchen cupboards but don't want to do the standard thing of re-bricking the hole outside as our bricks will be hard to match perfectly.
> 
> ...



Hello Watermellon_Jones, I work for the Home Depot in Chicagoland.  

Have you thought about putting in a small picture window in there? You can special order a custom size, and order it with obscure glass. On the inside you can still put your cabinets in there, but leave the back & front of the cabinet open (glass door), maybe have some a decorative vase or something to showcase in your new kitchen in that location. 

Let me know what you decide, and post some pictures of your final project.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Nov 20, 2010)

why not just fill the hole and put some kind of decoration, lattace work , hanging orniment, skys the limit.


----------



## gmicken (Nov 20, 2010)

Fill in the hole with bricks if you can match them. The hole is small enough and the out side will look better when you are done. Its easy to fill the hole in. Remember, when you are doing any remodel project. You want the repair to look like the a/c was never there. G


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 20, 2010)

gmicken said:


> Fill in the hole with bricks if you can match them. The hole is small enough and the out side will look better when you are done. Its easy to fill the hole in. Remember, when you are doing any remodel project. You want the repair to look like the a/c was never there. G



You are correct that this is not a complicated repair, the problem you will encounter is matching the brick then matching the mortar. It will never be transparent. You will see the repair.


----------



## nealtw (Nov 24, 2010)

If your starting in the kitchen. Have a look around Is there a window somewhere that you might make bigger later. Matching bricks?


----------

